# Best puppy food for sensitive stomachs?



## waggonkr (Dec 4, 2011)

Which food do you think is the best for sensitive stomachs? 

My 4 month old chi puppy has been having diarrhea since I switched her from Bil-Jac to Blue Buffalo (lamp puppy blend). The breeder gave me a small bag of Bil-Jac to take home when I bought her. I can't remember if her stool was always solid when she was on Bil-Jac, but it's definitely really runny now and becoming a problem.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi!

I'd first collect a stool sample (I just started taking in folded up potty pads!) and have your vet check of Giardia or Coccidia. I'd follow course of medicine if so and if not, I would give some pumpkin to help firm up her stools.

I had one who came to us with chronic colitis so it can be a struggle for certain. As it turned out, mine cannot have grains nor can she manage processed foods. Of any kind. I know, I tried and tried. 

One I got her stools firmed with boiled plain chicken breast and pumpkin, Ziwipeak was the only food she could tolerate.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I was going to say boiled chicken breast and rice to firm her up. Frankie had a touch of pancreatitus a couple of years ago. Vet gave me some Science Diet ID crap but Frankie would not eat it. I fed him boiled chicken for a few days with rice. Both of mine now eat Ziwipeak which is an excellent food.


----------



## ChiBean (Oct 20, 2011)

I know I have not been on the forum for long, but when I brought my latest chi home as a puppy a year ago, he had some issues with loose stool and diarrhea and this was with Royal Canin, my other chi was on a RAW diet. So after making sure there was no issues as far as parasites or illness and I got the loose stool under control I switched him over to a Raw diet as well and have had no issues since.


----------



## waggonkr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I just went to a specialty dog store during my lunch hour and talked to the owner. He feeds his beagle Orijen and swears by it... so I bought a small bad and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Orijen is an outstanding food. It is much higher in protein, likely, to what you have been feeding so I would introduce increasing amounts slowly mixed with the Blue. It is a rich food and some do have tummy issues with it. Just watch that the diarrhea does not continue many days. Our little ones can get dehydrated and lose nutrients quickly.


----------



## waggonkr (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh no, I hope it doesn't cause any more tummy trouble than she already has... I never thought having a dog would be so difficult!!!! lol... this is my first


----------



## waggonkr (Dec 4, 2011)

By the way, I see you're from KC! I'm originally from St. Louis and two of my best friends now live in KC


----------



## ChiBean (Oct 20, 2011)

Be careful with the amount of food switching you do, that can affect the tiny digestive system as well. And if she is having digestive problems you want to make sure she stays hydrated. My daughter has some problems with her Japanese Chin with regards to foods that sit well with him and the person at the holistic pet food store told her that she needs to keep him on one food for 2 months before switching so that his stomach does not become too compromised. Good luck!!


----------

